# Time to Brag.....Bragging Thread...w/ pics



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

Today I hit a 3" apple at a 100 yards...on my 5/6 shot.
Lets see some pics of your shots.
Requirements 
Year: 1900-2008
Location: On this Planet
Distance:  -1 yard to 100 yds 
_(101 and up do not count)_

If you hit a 24 " Foam Block at 10 yds, 
POST IT!..

There is only one requirement ....
Post a Pic...
I got 1 crisp 1$ bill for the guy with the best Pic....
And yes We will take a vote..​


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 17, 2008)

man that is sick!!!!


----------



## hansel (Mar 17, 2008)

Great shot

I cann't even see an apple at that distance


----------



## badcompany (Mar 17, 2008)

Camera phone photo from Hattiesburg, MS. My group on a 32 yd hienna. All 4 arrows in a 12.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 17, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Camera phone photo from Hattiesburg, MS. My group on a 32 yd hienna. All 4 arrows in a 12.



Hey I remember that shot, That was one of several You and Dwight were trying to bust my arrow!Not that it was always in a good spot but yall just had something against that arrow, FOR BOTH DAYS!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

*Love It.. Awsome shooting from any distance...*



badcompany said:


> Camera phone photo from Hattiesburg, MS. My group on a 32 yd hienna. All 4 arrows in a 12.



Was one of those an aluminum?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty sure they were all carbon. GT, Fatboy, Maxima, ?


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 17, 2008)

*robinhood*

Shot my dads arrow while practicing. First robinhood


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2008)

Three in the 14 ring at Lake Oconee.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 18, 2008)

*Ba's Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!*

BA

      That apple of yours looks the size of a basket ball !!!!!!!!!!  I have never seen a apple the big.  KP.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 18, 2008)

Can I play?

I also have a video of me hitting a air rifle chalk wafer at 23 yrds.  The smaller the target the better I hit!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 18, 2008)

from last year...Vanes are cheaper than carbons so I always adjust my POA slightly


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 18, 2008)

you go BA COULD U DO IT AGAIN?


----------



## hansel (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tennis ball at 40yds*

This doesn't happen everytime, but you never know, there are 3 arrows in that group


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 19, 2008)

*I am loving these pics...*

hmnnnnnnnn...Youz Guys been Pracicing....


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2008)

These are from me and white chocolate at hilsmans and 12pt. The Impala is from me at the ASA. Enjoy


----------



## dmedd (Mar 19, 2008)

*re*

Hey Corey  Congrats on the 214! Awesome shootin man.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey thanks david I finally found out the problem. Im on for now we will see how long it lasts. I was hopin to see yall there man. Got a ?man how far  is circle c from jekyll Island?


----------



## dmedd (Mar 20, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Hey thanks david I finally found out the problem. Im on for now we will see how long it lasts. I was hopin to see yall there man. Got a ?man how far  is circle c from jekyll Island?



Yeah we wanted to come but the weather changed our plans. We'll get up there soon.

Glad to hear you've got something figured out on your shooting.

Jekyll Island is around 50-60 miles NE of Folkston.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 21, 2008)

*Brag*

shot at 15 yards











2 shot group at 20


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 6, 2008)

*Bring Your Expensive Digital Camera....*

Bring your Camera. To Hillsman. 04-06-08...Lets See them Miraculous shots


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 6, 2008)

gonna have too bustya on the 100 yd apple shot.....that distance an the trajectory needed too hit the apple  at 100yds would mean the arrow would not look like it was shot at 5 yds........way too straight in on the shot mann....nice but no dice !!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 6, 2008)

*oh ye of little faith...*



redneckcamo said:


> gonna have too bustya on the 100 yd apple shot.....that distance an the trajectory needed too hit the apple  at 100yds would mean the arrow would not look like it was shot at 5 yds........way too straight in on the shot mann....nice but no dice !!!!!



Will this pic then ease your pain...???
Good observation...
_(I pushed the apple back up to take a good Close-up Picture...)_

Your appologies are acepeted...and its ok... Really...It is.

I prefer the other picture...

Now you go try it...and post your Pic..


----------



## dmedd (Apr 6, 2008)

*re*

Sorry for the poor pic...cell phone....this is my arrow in the dot on the 95yd buffalo in Gainesville. Thanks Butch for holding the umbrella for me.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 7, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> gonna have too bustya on the 100 yd apple shot.....that distance an the trajectory needed too hit the apple  at 100yds would mean the arrow would not look like it was shot at 5 yds........way too straight in on the shot mann....nice but no dice !!!!!



you should never doubt the spanka


----------



## Sharpsburglee (Apr 15, 2008)

*First Robinhood*

Well, I can't shoot an apple at 100 yards, but I did go out today with my new Sword Acu-Site and Robinhooded my first arrow at 25 yards.    Wait, this could get expensive!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 18, 2008)

Gonna have to shoot at different dots now that you got so good.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

good shootin lee


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice shot Lee.Now come put that in the 12 ring


----------



## Big John (Apr 23, 2008)

*RobinHood*

I did this at 32yds the other day. 1st one


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 23, 2008)

I like how part of the noc is still in there.  Good shootin'


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice. And thanks for getting my trophy.


----------

